# No alternatives to PayPal and MB?



## Overwhelming (Apr 7, 2010)

For a reason I've already explained in another thread, I can't use PayPal and will never do a bank transfer, as required by MB. Call me too cautious, but it has worked for amost 10 years with no problems so far (I use www.mbnet.pt system).

Couldn't ShopTemp add another payment method. A direct CC payment method?


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2734591


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks.

I guess I'll use another shop.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 7, 2010)

I wish they'd add Google Checkout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll spend a lot of money if you add it, guys.


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 7, 2010)

We should start begging them to give us other ways to give them money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> We should start begging them to give us other ways to give them money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you are already doing that and TBH, its slightly annoying.


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 7, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Overwhelming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm whining, not begging


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 7, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, and it's more money for them. I'd stop using SimplyMods and RealHotStuff if they'd offer other payment options like Google Checkout or a regular checkout.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2010)

Another checkout option is high on our priority list for ShopTemp. But right now we're both so busy with the launch of the shop that we simply don't have the time to put into that.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 7, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Another checkout option is high on our priority list for ShopTemp. But right now we're both so busy with the launch of the shop that we simply don't have the time to put into that.



Understood and appreciated. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 8, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Another checkout option is high on our priority list for ShopTemp. But right now we're both so busy with the launch of the shop that we simply don't have the time to put into that.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



Uncalled for.


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Overwhelming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?_?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 9, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Another checkout option is high on our priority list for ShopTemp. But right now we're both so busy with the launch of the shop that we simply don't have the time to put into that.



good to hear, I would love to see you accept google checkout, or any reputable payment method for that matter.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

It seems like an alternate payment option may be added sooner than we thought. According to their twitter they dropped PayPal support, with no reason specified.


			
				@ShopTemp said:
			
		

> We are looking into alternate payment methods and have had to drop PayPal entirely for the time being.


----------



## prowler (Apr 9, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> It seems like an alternate payment option may be added sooner than we thought. According to their twitter they dropped PayPal support, with no reason specified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reason being was because of the modchips, PayPal refuse to offer their services if they are selling modchips.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Apr 9, 2010)

so should i cancel my SCDSTWO preorder?


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 9, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> so should i cancel my SCDSTWO preorder?




Why would you do that, assuming you paid when you ordered?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Apr 9, 2010)

disregard, i checked another thread. i dont need to do anything


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 9, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> so should i cancel my SCDSTWO preorder?



You already paid for it, no need to cancel.


----------



## huhster (Apr 9, 2010)

Why not spoof the order before handing it over to paypal? Restricted from using paypal as a payment is one major draw back holding me from ordering from ShopTemp.

Is it possible to use the "manual payment" feature and pay with paypal?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

huhster said:
			
		

> Why not spoof the order before handing it over to paypal? Restricted from using paypal as a payment is one major draw back holding me from ordering from ShopTemp.
> 
> Is it possible to use the "manual payment" feature and pay with paypal?
> Yes. I've received word from the ShopTemp team that they're using an alternate paypal system for the time being.
> ...


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 10, 2010)

I can confirm this, I had to choose "manual order" on checkout, place a support ticket, and receive swift response about this paypal address.

It didn't take long at out to sort out the payment.


----------

